# Hilton Head Seasonal Fish?



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello all, I'm taking a trip out to Hilton Head with my girlfriends family in the beginning of August. Typically I just surf cast for whatever takes the bait or hit some of the brackish waters to find redfish. This year I've saved some money and we are looking into a charter, only I'm not really sure what fish are running right now. I thought I recall hearing there may be mackerel out there. Can anyone fill me in on what a good target fish would be come early august?


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I would first target the cold "Blue Moon" beer at Up the Creek Pub at Broad Creek marina.
Now if you are looking for a nice charter, here is my choice. www.palmettolagooncharters.com This guy is good. Also you won't be in the blazing sun all day as it will be inland fishing for some big red's in the lagoons. I will be there also in August. Feel free to pm me as I am down there about seven weeks during the year.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, check for my recent hilton head post too, I had a ton of really helpful people reply to me. I found a SWEET pond to fish over by Shelter Cove that was just exploding with speckled trout a month ago. I would highly suggest you bring some flies/topwater lures and give it a go. I'll make a map and send you a PM.

Actually, just click on this link instead. While it is not finished by any means, here is the beginning of my latest Google Earth/Bing Map fishing project. I have a lot of Hilton Head locations to add, but this is a good start. Definitely visit #1 and while you are there, see if you can find #2 and try not to wet your pants when you see it. (you might need a machete!) It will make sense when you get there 
HOUSE'S BING MAP PROJECT#5: 


-As to surf fishing, I think I figured out a big part of the game: Fish within 1 hour of high or low tide. Use squid to catch croakers for bait. Croaker cut-bait to catch black tip reef sharks and rays. Live croakers to catch Atlantic sharpnose and bigger blacktips and really huge rays. 2 or 3 ounce pyramid sinkers and #5 circle hooks. Pray for something random like a hammerhead or mermaid or the occasional school of blues that swim by.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

WAREHOUSE, that is awesome. I am headed there for the 4th time in September and I have yet to try half these places and I spend most of the week fishing. Interested to hear where you had more success. I have heard about the shelter cove ponds and I planned on hitting them early on this trip.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> WAREHOUSE, that is awesome. I am headed there for the 4th time in September and I have yet to try half these places and I spend most of the week fishing. Interested to hear where you had more success. I have heard about the shelter cove ponds and I planned on hitting them early on this trip.


I updated a few more places that I have fished on my Bing Map Project. I would definitely hit up the trout ponds. If you are adventurous enough, try and get to the hidden one in the jungle. It will blow your mind when you see it.

I usually rent a bike and just break down my pole and travel the island looking for ponds. If you are mobile, there is some good fishing along Pope Avenue that I updated today. 

The kayaking idea is awesome. I know the charter guy usually fishes one of the spots I marked on the map "Shelter Cove Underpass". I've had a blast catching tons of fish there on inline spinners and live bait. Bring some live minnows/shrimp from OFF the island before you get there if you want to target the redfish. You can't buy them anywhere on the island as far as I know.

Next year I am bringing an inflatable 3 person fishing raft so that I can really tackle the inshore lagoons. I think this will open up a whole new world of fishing opportunities.

Good luck down there 

-real quick story: I was mountain biking down there years ago and befriended some hippy that had connections with just about everyone on the island. I'm pretty sure he was a drug dealer, and I'm not kidding when I said he knew everybody as we would bike right through the middle of all of the golf courses and private plantations down there and the guards would give him high-fives. He got me into a few of the golf course ponds and some of the biggest fish I've ever caught on the island. I'm sure he's long been in jail or something now, but it shows that if you know the right people or at least ask for permission, you just might get access to some of the private ponds. I sucked up this last month to a guard on Queens Way and got access to fish Aurthor Hills one day, got shot down the next 3  I also asked a few people in Seapines if I could fish their ponds one crabby old man actually laughed at me and said he could care less if I got eaten by an alligator back there! lol)


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Warehouse, I followed the link to your bing maps project and I don't see any markings on the map. I'm always interested in blazing a trail to find a good spot to fish, so let me know.


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Speaking of SeaPines, we got to stay there last year and the ponds/lagoons hold tons of fish. Caught quite a few reds just messing around and talked to a number of people that said there are tarpon to be found in some of them.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

there are tarpon in those ponds. i caught a one around 10 pounds a few years ago. at high tide i was throwing into the water coming in through the pipes and letting it drift on a leadhead. we also caught ladyfish, sea trout, flounder and some kind of eel.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never been lucky enough to catch a tarpon before but I, too, have heard stories about them. It would really help everyone heading down there if you could tell me any helpful locations that I might have missed on my Bing map. I don't think we have to worry about them getting overfished from this forum, but you never know I suppose.

I just tried my map link on another computer and it worked for me...did you try zooming out? Very odd...I have been making a lot of changes too it lately, so maybe that is what is screwing up the link. Let me know if you get it to work! 


Here is the direct link: http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=pb...=0&sty=b&cid=3EEEBC90E4E55AC8!562&form=LMLTCC

You should be seeing an interactive version of this:


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a public launch/dock you can fish from down by Palmetto Bay Yacht Club/Captain Woody's Rest. I've fished it a bunch. Mostly caught whiting/skate however I have hooked up a few times with something giant that I never got to see.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

WAREHOUSE that bing map you made is incredible. I head down to HH every year and fish but never have had huge luck. Spot #36 worked the best for me. I've seen tons of trout, redfish, and other bait swim in there seemingly waiting for those ducts to let water in. I caught some decent size trout but nothing else (wish I had been using live bait would have worked better) I usually bring my kayak down too and fish palmetto dunes. Wish I had some spots to give you but nothing has ever really produced for me. Can't wait to try some of these spots out next year though, thanks again for that great map and ill let you know if i find any more spots to add.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I used to go down to HHI every year, and never even thought of fishing these ponds. Are most of these public access? Hopefully Ill be able to go again in 2 years. Good luck


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I've made quite a few changes to the map project, so the numbers might change from time to time as I add more spots. I just got back from Tybee Island last night, so I'll be updating the southern part of the map with some actual photos. 

I'm glad it is helping you guys up in Hilton Head,  It certainly has helped me realize that there still is quite a bit of good "public" fishing left on the island. I would love to see some photos of the fish you guys are catching, just so I can close my eyes and pretend I'm back there for a few seconds from time to time!


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sad to say that my vacation is almost over but I did manage to do pretty good in the water. Thanks again to House for dropping the knowledge bomb and hooking us up with the map. We stuck to the sea pines area lagoons and the surf. Shrimp was the ticket in the brackish water, we were floating them under a bobber with a 2' leader early in the morning (cooler water) with the best success. Small red and black drum being the most exciting lagoon catches. 

The surf fishing was at it's peak an hour before and after low tide. Used squid and mullet to catch small black tip sharks and an assortment of bait fish that got cut up to use for bigger fish. There is nothing better than cut bait in the surf! In the end, the inland fishing produced 2 reds, 2 black drum, 4 small black tips, about a dozen assorted, unidentified fish, a 3 foot black tip shark, and 4 broken steel leaders. 
Offshore produced 3 larger black tips (pics below) about 65-70lbs a piece and a lemon shark at about the same weight. I've never seen a shark go airborne and those black tips are awesome when they bust out of the water!


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Today was the last day of fishing and I added 3 more whiting, 2 more black tips and 3 other pan fish of some kind. I also inadvertently hooked a gator.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the great advice! I went down for the first time last year in may and bought a rod and gear. I had no intentions of fishing, but with all the water, I had to give it a try. I fished 36 a bit. We were staying at the disney resort right in front of 36. A guy working there told me to hit the tubes when the suds were in the water. I was down there and the tubes opened up, there was a lot of big fish in the area. a kayak guide and two of his clients paddled right up to the good fishing, although they didn't really seem to 'into' it. I think I saw some big cobia, not sure. 
Going down next year and will for sure take everything I have, including a kayak.

ski


----------

